# another betta plush



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

My friend ordered this for her little boy, his fishy recently passed away.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

i love this one. beautiful.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I still want one but all my money went into buying live plants and decor for my new 20 gal sorority


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

he's my first CT, and I'm pleased as punch with how he turned out. I've had a severe migraine all day while I was working on it. I wasn't sure how I was going to do the fins, either. Syriiven had to send me a picture of Kale so I could get it (I have 2 VT boys, 2 girls, and a round tailed EE)


----------



## itsuki (Jan 10, 2013)

very crafty, i like!! what are you using for paint?? can you make me one/using the barter system?? i just want a small one (maybe 4 or 5 inches long). for a plush i will trade you a new 20 pack of puffy paint (in which you can use for future projects), i will send u a link of the product, i think it would be very useful it u dont have it already. if this doesnt interest u, feel free to say no, i wont be offended. http://cdn.consumercrafts.com/content/images/product/large/DC26515.jpg


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

itsuki said:


> very crafty, i like!! what are you using for paint?? can you make me one/using the barter system?? i just want a small one (maybe 4 or 5 inches long). for a plush i will trade you a new 20 pack of puffy paint (in which you can use for future projects), i will send u a link of the product, i think it would be very useful it u dont have it already. if this doesnt interest u, feel free to say no, i wont be offended. http://cdn.consumercrafts.com/content/images/product/large/DC26515.jpg


I totally use puffy paint! And I'm getting a bit low on some of my colors. lol

Send me a picture of what you'd like done, and I'll let you know if it's within my ability to do so.


----------



## itsuki (Jan 10, 2013)

i dont know how to relink a pic, but if you check my profile in the alubms, i only have 1 good photo of Nemo. he's like a blueish-purple with some red accents and the tips of his fins are white


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Can I have one?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Perry the platypus said:


> Can I have one?


I charge $30 for them. Fleece is expensive, and they're hand sewn. Itsuki is bartering with me.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Do we have to pay shipping?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

yes, but we choose first class so that it's more affordable.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't know...


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

Would you make me one for a cave and some live plants? Just wondering if it's an option not sure if I can trade yet so don't start making mine yet.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

FishFriend9292 said:


> Would you make me one for a cave and some live plants? Just wondering if it's an option not sure if I can trade yet so don't start making mine yet.


I can't do one for live plants. I have a definite "brown thumb" when it comes to anything plant-like. :-(


----------

